# Whats your opinion on this 1968 GTO Project?



## Adam C (Aug 11, 2013)

Here is the link to the auction:
1968 Pontiac GTO Project

Overpriced? Underpriced? Just right? Been watching it the last couple days and have been curious to see if it goes.

-Adam


----------



## Downtownbrown (Sep 9, 2013)

It needs alot of work. The ad says it has minimal rust which is a positive but the car will need pretty much everything. But if you have the skills, time and money to do the work yourself and love 68 GTO's then go for it


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It's one of those deals where even if the car were free, it would cost far more than it would ever be worth to restore it. Doing most of the work yourself, you're looking at 30k minimum. More likely, it'll cost about twice that to do, because _everything_ on the car is in need of repair or replacement. I cringed when I saw how weathered the dash was. $$$$$ to fix. If you love a challenge, and a project, and need something to do in your spare time, go for it. If not, you can pick up a clean 4 speed driver quality '68 GTO for under 25k all day long.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree That car is quite the project and the money and effort expended on it would exceed its value when completed. If it were a Ram Air or a convertible it might be worth it but they made quite a few thousand garden variety GTO's like this.


And if you can't afford the $25-30K find a solid driver for 10K and fix it up as you enjoy it. Think about what skills you have and look for a car that you can work on without farming out much work. Part of the fun of these cars (to me at least) is working on them and the pride you get driving something you made roadworthy or restored or saved from the crusher.

All in all I would find the most complete, solid GTO you can afford. :cheers


----------



## rentalguy1 (Oct 29, 2013)

It's currently at $3900. If you can get it for less than $10K, then why not? Nobody says you have to restore it to showroom condition. It's already not a matching numbers car, so you can have your way with it. If you want to play with a GTO, then I say go for it. If you want a serious car that will be a investment instead of just a weekend toy, then look around more.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Adam, it is over priced for sure. That said, I think you should take it on. No clue what you have for space, equipment, tools and support from your spousal unit (or if you even have one), but jumping into a project like this will generate new requirements. If you don't have things you need, you will have to get them. See it as an opportunity to get that new Miller 211 you have been wanting. Bring it on. Oh, and while not everyone here will agree... 68 is clearly the best. Matt


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

"If you can get it for less than 10k, then why not?" "68 is clearly the best"....*WTF*???


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I read thru the posts before I looked at the link.. I went in with the attitude it may not be a bad looking car in too bad shape. Being that I'm in the rust belt our attitudes are a little different, I went in with an open mind.... Boy was I wrong. A lot of tweaked sheet metal, doors are mismatched since the '69 doesn't have a vent window, and so on. When it looks bad in the pictures, I can imagine what it must look like in person. I guess I could find much better ways to spend $3900..... Nice pic of the forklift under the sway bar picking up the front end......


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Adam, let me clarify my statement... there are several that will not agree about the 68. As for price, the car you are looking at is certainly not worth $3,900. Matt


----------



## Downtownbrown (Sep 9, 2013)

Its VERY hard to find a genuine GTO under 4k. There are alot of people that dont have 25k to plop down on a real nice car. So for some people this car might be a way to atleast get a GTO that they can play with, work on and dream about. But of course it might also turn into a hellish project that someone might begin to hate 
I would suggest to continue to look for something in better condition. I personally think local ads tend to be better deals than ebay.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

At least there are plenty of pictures to show it's pretty junky.


----------



## JVM225 (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm going to go a little differently than the majority opinion and say that if you are close enough to it, the car is worth a look. 
If the sheetmetal, floors, frame, etc., are solid, and you can do a lot of the work yourself. You may want to consider it.
Since it will never again be numbers matching you can do a lot of different things with the drivetrain, suspension, exhaust, brakes, and various creature comforts in the way of options that will make it an awesome car. Yet when all is said and done you'll still have an awesome looking 68 GTO.
But if the car isn't solid to begin with, or you can't do the lion's share of the work yourself, then you are better off buying a finished car.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

everywhere is within walking distance- if you have the time
yup that car could be beautiful not a problem that cash wont fix BUT the amount of $$ and the time needed to complete this project must be factored in before making such a purchase. You could do much better the one listed right below it looks 100% better
or better yet buy this one Pontiac GTO 4 Speed Package | eBay
because if you dont think you are going to spend 15000 to restore that one for 3900 your crazy


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

crustysack said:


> everywhere is within walking distance- if you have the time
> yup that car could be beautiful not a problem that cash wont fix BUT the amount of $$ and the time needed to complete this project must be factored in before making such a purchase. You could do much better the one listed right below it looks 100% better
> or better yet buy this one Pontiac GTO 4 Speed Package | eBay
> because if you dont think you are going to spend 15000 to restore that one for 3900 your crazy


:agree That appears to be a nice car and a good deal but....man I hate it when people make 68's into Judge clones...just wrong. 

While I'm at it I'll also say 69's look just wrong in Orbit Orange and 70's look bad in Carousel Red. It just aint right. :shutme


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

I am going to say, unless you like challenges, working on projects yourself and have Chip Foose vision and resources or can not afford to buy a turn key driver, then there are better deals out there. 

I got my '68 GTO convertible for $3,900 and it was in slightly better condition, and I thought it was a pretty good deal then. I also did not have funds to purchase a quality driver. Although, my car needed a lot of parts and work, it was overall a real solid car. Over the last 18 months, in addition to the purchase price, I have spent about $7,000 in parts for my car. I am doing most of the work myself (hence why progress is slow going), but expect to drop another $20,000-$30,000 to put it altogether (body work, paint, trim work, convertible top, few remaining parts needed and anything that "pops up" that I did not expect) for a total investment of $30,000-$40,00, which will likely be more than the car is worth when done. Right now I have a total investment of almost $11,000 and my car is still at the beginning phase of building it. For this price, I likely could have found a decent driver. The one advantage I agree with everyone else is that I am building my car with the options I want: Pontiac 400 motor, a TH400 tranny, 12-bolt rear end, Hurst his/hers shifter, rally gauges with dash tach, standard non-hide-away headlights, sport mirrors, 1969 upholstery, lowering springs, disc brakes and 18" wheels....when done, it will be made for me.

So think hard before jumping into a "deal" like this.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

The good news, after looking at the pics of the car in question, although this car is rough, it is fairly complete. But, since it is rough, everything on the car will need to be restored or replaced. From the pics, the rust does look minimal, few if any big dents, and nearly complete. If you have mechanical and body work skills, lots of patience, some money to throw at it, and good vision, it could be a nice driver.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

ALKYGTO said:


> :man I hate it when people make 68's into Judge clones...just wrong.


Couldn't agree more, I don't even like just wings on them because that wasn't an option either..... I heard that's the first thing that went on my car.....


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

68greengoat said:


> Couldn't agree more, I don't even like just wings on them because that wasn't an option either..... I heard that's the first thing that went on my car.....


Funny, the last thing anyone would consider me is a "purist" :lol: but I truly believe each year GTO is beautiful and unique in its own right and I've never seen a "customized" GTO that really looked "right" to me. From the Monkeemobile to the Triple XXX GTO I just don't like a customized body on GTO's.

My car is "stock"  with the exception of the engine and even has a full factory interior. Just my opinion and I realize everyone has their own.


----------

